# [RP] Philippines | road infrastructure



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I like Philippines highways and roads, I saw the one that shows trunk roads in Baguio in Southeast Asian Highways thread and was very impressed at the quality and the wonderful scenery !!!


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Theres seem to be a alot of inner city toll roads. Just out of curiosity, how much does the average toll cost?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Latin l0cO said:


> Theres seem to be a alot of inner city toll roads. Just out of curiosity, how much does the average toll cost?


The coastal highway cost P18. My trip to Baguio cost my around P160 (one way) on the NLEX from Manila to Dau. 

The rates on the NLEX has dropped while the rate on SLEX increased


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*EDSA ORTIGAS, MANILA*


















































irri images

from.flickr.com


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Philippine highways! Especially the last pix are superb!!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I saw that sign on the North Luzon Expressway.
> 
> The maximum speed limit is supposed to be 100 kph but it's not implemented. I see alot of vehicles going over the speed limit. But I think speed limits are now being implemented on the NLEX


Its not implemented because its a low limit.


----------



## Danny19 (Apr 15, 2006)

PHILPPINE HIGHWAYS ARE REALLY GOOD! OF COURSE HIGHWAYS IN MALAYSIA ARE BETTER! BUT I THINK IF OUR ECONOMY WILL GROW OUR HIGHWAYS WILL GROW TOO!!!!!!! OUR LATEST PROJECT IS THE SUBIC-TARLAC-EXPRESSWAY AND ALSO SOME PROJECTS IN CEBU!


----------



## Danny19 (Apr 15, 2006)

PLEASE POST MORE AND MORE PHOTOS OF PINOY HIGHWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

tagaytay:









Slex:


















i think this was taken in nlex


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

do you maybe have a map of a major road network in the phils?


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

from flicker Deene:

South Luzon expressway along filinvest exit:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

C-4 - busiest in the Philippines


----------



## Askal82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome Lambo test drive in the highway. Is this the skyway?


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ That's the Skyway, I see it passing the C-5 interchange as well
[I think]


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

A few vids of Highways I picked up off of youtube 

North Luzon Expressway (has quite a few nice tidbits of info as well)





South Luzon Expressway (from the same guy.. quite a shame he had to cut the ride short due to the most common of all things encountered on any road in and outta Metro Manila: traffic!)





SSC member slerz's vid on highways in Cebu 





This one was taken during a Typhoon





A vid of the Skyway, although this ones more concentrated on the scenery whilst driving into Manila (some nice skyline scenes toward the end of the vid  )


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice pictures and videos of philippino highways.


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

Sinjin P. said:


> *
> 
> Marcos Highway, one of the access roads to Baguio City, which starts from Agoo, La Union, which starts from Bauang, La Union, have a lot of roundabout routes but are much safer than Kennon Road and is the preferred routes for coaches, buses and lorries.*


*

the highway that starts from Bauang is Naguilian Road. and the one that starts from Rosario LU is the Kennon Rd.*


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

A vid I found on youtube. The Marcos Highway high up in the mountains near Baguio City on a cold, wet and foggy day. Needs to be widened imho:


----------



## flymordecai (Jan 4, 2006)

The Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway(under-construction), opening in Early 2008.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

:cheers:

I can't wait to go through this thing! It's the perfect road too! Coz when I go to the Philippines, we will fo sho go to Subic and all we have to do is drive to the Mabiga entrance and we'll be in Subic in no time.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

More pics from BCDA's website


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

:banana: Finishing Touches!!!! :banana:​
SUBIC CLARK TARLAC EXPRESSWAY​


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Very exciting!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The road looks very European.

Though i don't think curbs along the motorway is a good idea. The emergency lanes are too narrow for trucks, and also too narrow for cars to change a tire or something. When you can park half in the berm.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^ In the Philippines, it's fine. hehe

Update on the same highway SCTeX


apiong said:


> going around the bcda website, here's some pictures of the SCTEX project from the bcda website http://www.bcda.gov.ph/projects.asp
> 
> _note: these are hotlinked with the bcda banner so contents may change occasionally_


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is there a height difference between the lanes and the shoulder? That looks somewhat dangerous to me, the pavement can crack.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

^^ Hello! World.... 

Southern Tagalog Arterial Road.....


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

from flickr

alex 5antos









malou c









googleamazing


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing autopistas!!!

It´s very interesting to watch this highways!!

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

some of those pics are pretty impressive but some of those highways only have 2 or even just 1 lane for each side. i mean, how does that work? don't they get really congested?


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, but this is the most poorly designed onramp I've ever seen anywhere:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ I agree. It's probably because of the lack of space.



august88 said:


> some of those pics are pretty impressive but some of those highways only have 2 or even just 1 lane for each side. i mean, how does that work? don't they get really congested?


Those highways don't have as much congestion as the highways with more than 2 lanes. They widen once they're close to the only major city they're connected to, Manila. Otherwise, they just go through small cities.



Chriszwolle said:


> Is there a height difference between the lanes and the shoulder? That looks somewhat dangerous to me, the pavement can crack.


Not from my point of view. I've ridden through Philippine Expressways tons of times, never noticed a height difference.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

REMORA said:


> *Hello sirs! I had the good fortune of traversing the SCTEx again yesterday! Here are a few pics. I just hope the bikes don't get in the way of your appreciation for the road. I also noticed water tankers feverishly watering the vegetation on the roadsides and in the center islands.:banana:
> *


from the infrastructure section of the Philippine forums.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

^^ Hello World, Ladies and Gentlement!!!
Subic Clark Tarlac Expressway Update!! Courtesy of MR. REMORA...​


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

^^ HA HA HA!!! Diz inched me up by a couple of seconds... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*^^ Mabuhay Philippines!!! :banana: ^^*​


----------



## chocolato1000 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Is there a height difference between the lanes and the shoulder? That looks somewhat dangerous to me, the pavement can crack.












some philippine highways do have height difference between the lanes and the shoulder. the pic above is a perfect example, notice that within the lanes are asphalt covered, you drive a foot or two through those lanes then you would feel a light thud (an elevation difference of around an inch), means that you're driving on the shoulder (which are concrete or sometimes gravels). it tells you one thing: GET BACK WITHIN THE LANE.


----------



## chocolato1000 (Jul 18, 2007)

pics from the SSC philippine forum:


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

gorgeous highways! :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Where do you guys see any height difference?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ This pic:








at the right lane at the bottom.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Now I see it. Is the rest also like that? I'm asking b/c of the on-ramp and I can't see what's after that, it's too far away.


----------



## sasuke41 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

looks kool!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Opening soon!!


barrera_marquez said:


> SCTEx photos from Tsikot forums. Please don't sue, tanggalin niyo na lang kung mala-ZTE-NBN deal ang ginawa ko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Why are signs only in English?


----------



## Vegas Visitor (Nov 7, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ Why are signs only in English?


Coz most Filipinos are english literate, so its not really big deal if we dont have local language for signs! I would prefer english being used as our local lanuage might sound weird


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

^^I also find it weird if they put signs in filipino.


----------



## mwg12a (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys should just state that the filipinos are just accustomed with road signs in english, it has been there for as long as we can remember. I don't think if the road signs are also written in any Philippine languages( varies in different regions) would be so weird, because there are signs here and there also that was written in tagalog and such, like "Welcome" sign being "Mabuhay" or some "no crossing" sign written as "walang tawiran" along with the english signs.


----------



## mwg12a (Sep 3, 2007)

chocolato1000 said:


> some philippine highways do have height difference between the lanes and the shoulder. the pic above is a perfect example, notice that within the lanes are asphalt covered, you drive a foot or two through those lanes then you would feel a light thud (an elevation difference of around an inch), means that you're driving on the shoulder (which are concrete or sometimes gravels). it tells you one thing: GET BACK WITHIN THE LANE.


I just wish they have a wider space on shoulders for the mere fact that it is needed on emergency situations such as cars breaking down or having flat tire. They use to have shoulders on SLEX but some of the motorist get on it as if it's part of the lane or they use it as passing lane which can pose as danger to other motorists. With the new and recent widennning of SLEX, I hope they will not just disregard keeping these shoulder just for safety purposes.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's weird. In alost all cases the flyover is the one to come first not the road surface


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

mwg12a said:


> You guys should just state that the filipinos are just accustomed with road signs in english, it has been there for as long as we can remember. I don't think if the road signs are also written in any Philippine languages( varies in different regions) would be so weird, because there are signs here and there also that was written in tagalog and such, like "Welcome" sign being "Mabuhay" or some "no crossing" sign written as "walang tawiran" along with the english signs.


oh yah, I forgot most of the signs in EDSA and some of the provinces are written in filipino


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

PLH said:


> It's weird. In alost all cases the flyover is the one to come first not the road surface


Definately not the case here! Well, at least they proved it's possible.

tada!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

PGMA inaugurates Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway
http://www.news.ops.gov.ph/today.htm#PGMA inaugurates

CLARK FREEPORT ZONE, Pampanga – As a vital component of her super regions strategy aimed at developing the country's provinces into new centers of tourism, business and industry, President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo inaugurated today the newly-constructed Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway (SCTEX) designed to serve as an economic backbone for growth areas north of Manila.

The President took an inaugural drive-through a portion of the SCTEX signalling the soft opening of the 94-kilometer highway that will provide better and faster access to the Subic Bay Freeport in Zambales and the Clark Freeport Zone in Pampanga.

This soft opening, according to the President, covers the Subic-Clark portion of the SCTEX, which is some 50 kilometers long.

Built at a cost of P27 billion, of which P23.06 billion was funded through a loan grant from the Japan Bank of International Cooperation (JBIC) and the rest shouldered by the Bases Conversion Development Authority (BCDA), the SCTEX, which is a major component of the Luzon Urban Beltway, serves as a critical link to vital business corridors in Central Luzon such as the Subic seaport in Zambales and the Diosdado Macapagal International Airport (DMIA) in Pampanga.

Other economic zones within Subic, Clark and Tarlac areas are also expected to benefit greatly with the opening of the SCTEX.

With its completion, SCTEX will now open up more job opportunities for residents in these areas as more industries and facilities are expected to put up businesses such as transportation, communications, banking and food services as well as labor-intensive and service-oriented industries.

To the business locators, the SCTEX enhances growth in commerce and industry in the region, spurs more opportunities for the import-export industries and attracts more players in medical tourism and call center services.

More importantly, the SCTEX ensures faster delivery of goods and services by cutting travel time to and from the centers of business because of excellent road condition. The previous one-and-a-half hours travel time from Clark to Subic now only takes 40 minutes, while the usual one hour needed to travel from Clark to Tarlac has been reduced to just 25 minutes.

In time for the Lenten break, the SCTEX will have a "Libreng Biyahe sa SCTEX Program" with the theme "Handog ni Pangulong Gloria, Libreng Biyahe sa SCTEX" for light vehicles from 1 p.m. to 5:30 p.m. after today’s soft opening and from 5:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. from March 19 to 24.

The President enjoined all Filipinos to take advantage of the free toll at the SCTEX which, she said, will greatly ease travel expenses for family travelling up north.

"Biyahe na!," the President exclaimed after opening the toll-free expressway.


----------



## flymordecai (Jan 4, 2006)

Vegas Visitor said:


> Coz most Filipinos are english literate, so its not really big deal if we dont have local language for signs! I would prefer english being used as our local lanuage might sound weird


Sigh, comments like this saddens me. When there's no confidence in our own national language, there's no confidence in the culture. It might sound weird? To you or the foreigner? To the foreigner, they wouldn't care if it sounds weird or not...they are in a foreign country, they will accept it. To you? Why would it sound weird if it's your own language? Or do you mostly care if it sounds "weird" to foreigners? hno:

Ok, sorry for the off-topic post but seeing posts like this gets to me. 

But on topic, it DOES bother me that there's no signage in Tagalog. It's like this in all highways in the Philippines. Perhaps this is one of the reasons for the Filipino's constant act of ignoring traffic/driving laws: because the signs are in English. You might say that's a bit of a stretch, but words and language play a big role subconsciously. But anyway, I don't want to go on a tangent about the wrongs in the Philippine society.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Inauguration of SCTEx by forumer ericlucky290*









GMA during the inauguration










Above Clark Spur road overlooking McArthur Hi-Way at Mabiga, Mabalacat










Magiba Exit which is the exit at Clark Logistics interchange that leads to NLEX










World Class Service










SCTEx overlooking Clark Frienship Gate





























































































































































































































SCTEx along with MA Roxas Hi-Way of Clark


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Very nice highway. Is that the one connecting Manila and Clarke Airport ?


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

SCTEx is totally a world class highway. I love to see the smooth, straight and long tarmac


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It looks very good. Though i still can't understand the height difference between the shoulder and driving lanes. It can be dangerous, when someone accidently got half onto the shoulder at high speed, and tries to get back on the driving lanes, your car can get out of control, when suddenly bumping into the height difference at high speed. I have never seen this anywhere else.

What is the speed limit in the Philippines?


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ Philippine expressway speed limits are based on the US Interstate Highway standards. The general speed limit in the Philippines is 60 km/h as its minimum and 100 km/h is maximum, although 120 km/h is still allowed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limit#Philippines


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Metro Manila Skyway by KiBeN*



Alex Von Königsberg said:


> One can't help but notice a strong US influence in Philippines. For some reason, I thought they used 24-hour system in Philippines.



^^ Indeed.



KiBeN said:


>


----------



## FerrariLover (Apr 28, 2008)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> One can't help but notice a strong US influence in Philippines. For some reason, I thought they used 24-hour system in Philippines.


Hey, Dude You don't read newspapers Huh, the Americans already left the american bases since 2 decades ago. We are fully independent capable newly industrialized nation. ... :banana:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*NLEX photos posted by TheAvenger*

http://www.tollways.ph/










































































































































































































































Candaba swamps area - boundary between Pampanga and Bulacan.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*NLEX photos posted by TheAvenger*


----------



## FerrariLover (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing Aerial Shots .... Philippines Moving Towards Fully Industrialized Country....


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

kiretoce said:


> Approaching Dinalupihan tollgate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiretoce said:


> 'wellwishers'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last two pics are amazing. SCTEx is really lookin good!


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*subic-clark-tarlac expressway*



Goku_25 said:


> Some SCTEx pics from nrjmail of Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*SCTEX*


Goku_25 said:


> SCTEx Tarlac Portion from luke_mendoza of Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

FerrariLover said:


> Hey, Dude You don't read newspapers Huh, the Americans already left the american bases since 2 decades ago. We are fully independent capable newly industrialized nation. ... :banana:


he was talking about the time system :bash:

we use AM and PM when quoting time instead of the the 24-hour or military time as we call it here.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

:banana::banana::banana:


kratos1211 said:


> OT Ang ganda talaga ang mga mountain roads


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*NAIA SKYWAY*


absinthe_888 said:


> NAIA Skyway Interchange from *anthonybuenafe* taken on October 4, 2008








*SLEX*


absinthe_888 said:


> *Translation: END the ROADS towards PROGRESS:lol:
> *
> 
> 
> ...








*SCLEX*


flip2_0 said:


> November 2, 2008, between and 3 and 4pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

elevated U-TURN 

from multiply


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

the new highways are divine!


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

[dx] said:


> Alphaland Southgate Tower at upper left corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice interchange!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I'm not too fond of expressways/motorways/freeways only having a name. Do they have road numbers for them too? (like pretty much elsewhere in the world)?


----------



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not too fond of expressways/motorways/freeways only having a name. Do they have road numbers for them too? (like pretty much elsewhere in the world)?


I am afraid they are not numbered here. The main roads usually have names of heroes and "heroes". And they sometimes change the names in tune with the political climate!

The expressways are usually named after the region they traverse (better), such as South Luzon Tollway.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not too fond of expressways/motorways/freeways only having a name. Do they have road numbers for them too? (like pretty much elsewhere in the world)?


there's bound to be a proposal to number them since it can get overwhelming.

here's a new proposed expressway: Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway (TPLUEx).


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*THE U/C NAIA SKYWAY*



absinthe_888 said:


> *NAIA Skyway pics as of Feb 10, 2009*
> 
> *Going to NAIA via SLEX southbound, entry from Air Force Golf Course*





absinthe_888 said:


> *Going back to SLEX from NAIA*
> 
> *NAIA Skyway Entry Ramp *


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

QUOTE=dattebayo;32166550]Makati City, Philippines 










[/QUOTE]


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not too fond of expressways/motorways/freeways only having a name. Do they have road numbers for them too? (like pretty much elsewhere in the world)?


This is annoying in China as well. On paper the highway system is assigned numbers, but they are always given their own names: the highway between Beijing and Tianjin/Tangu is called the Jingjintang Highway, the one between Guangzhou and Shenzhen is called the Guangshen Highway, etc.

It's confusing no matter how you put it. :bash:


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

the glimpser said:


> It would take a long time for that to materialize if there are plans because I think there's about 10+islands to connect for this to be possible; spanning tens of kilometers in-between islands.
> 
> It's still possible though to drive from Luzon to Mindanao via the ro-ro (roll on-roll off) ferries; which transports vehicles when making island crossings.
> 
> Below is the San Juanico bridge, the country's longest inter-island bridge at 2.16m length connecting two central Philippine islands over a narrow strait (from Google search):


This looks great. I love this picture. Beautiful.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

*North Luzon Expressway*









































































All photos came from Wikipedia


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

More Pictures at NLEX (North Luzon Expressway)...



dewlin07 said:


> Bocaue Toll Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks for the posts Dewlin,how about the SLEX?


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ I'm not using SLEX eh... Because I'm a daily user of NLEX.... 

But I just try to post some picture about SLEX from net.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pictures at SCTEX. *



dewlin07 said:


> Pooooot.... the TRUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome photos,thanks Dewlin,how about the ongoing Manila Skyway and the finished parts of SLEX.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^Sure. I'll try it later.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Skyway (Phase II) updates:*































































































































All photos came from Skyway Thread.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

More Pictures from Skyway:








































































































































Sorry nalang if these photos are old... Again, these photos are came from Skyway Thread...


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

*More Pictures at Skyway...* 

_SLEX and Skyway, a perfect Combination._


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

It took so long before these photos appeared on the screen and its worth it.the photos are clear and crisp.DMCI is doing a good job for a nice looking project and i heard the skyway is months ahead of schedule.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> It took so long before these photos appeared on the screen and its worth it.the photos are clear and crisp.DMCI is doing a good job for a nice looking project and i heard the skyway is months ahead of schedule.


I think DMCI create a new history of that. (fast and quick construction process) unlike other project in the Philippines.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

absinthe_888 said:


> SCTEx pics taken April 27, 2010 Tarlac - NLEx segment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos taken from SCTEX,Northern Philippines


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

metalblock said:


> First time I saw DMCI installing the girders during daytime. Quite impressive!


----------------------


absinthe_888 said:


> April 27, 2010





Mithril Cloud said:


> *UPDATES* (4/15/10)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NicknameForLife (May 11, 2009)

^^ is SCTEX has the U.S standards???


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*PGMA opens new Bicol road linking Albay, Camarines Sur*


> Manila (1 June) -- President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo opened yesterday (Monday, May 31) the 24-kilometre Sagnay-Tiwi road that connects the province of Camarines Sur to Albay, underscoring the project's importance in linking two Bicol provinces with big tourism potentials.
> 
> Albay and Camarines Sur lie in the Central Philippines Tourism Corridor which has been the beneficiary of massive tourism-related investments under the President's super-region development concept.
> 
> ...


http://namnewsnetwork.org/v2/read.php?id=122487


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*NLEX-Mindanao Ave. link opens Saturday*


> The Manila North Tollways Corporation (MNTC), developer and concessionaire of the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX), opens Saturday Segment 8.1 or the NLEX Mindanao Avenue Link, a 2.7-kilometer expressway that provides motorists with additional entry and exit ramps to the NLEX – well ahead of the opening of the school year when traffic volume on the expressway traditionally surges.
> 
> President Gloria Macapagal Arroyo, DPWH Secretary Victor Domingo and Manuel V. Pangilinan, Chairman of the Metro Pacific Tollways Corporation (MPTC), parent company of MNTC – will lead the inaugural drive-through that will signal the start of commercial operations of the new segment.
> 
> ...


http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/260528/nlexmindanao-ave-link-opens-saturday


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*PGMA inaugurates P2.1-B NLEX-Mindanao Avenue Link*


> MANILA, June 5 (PNA) -- President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo inaugurated on Saturday the P2.1-billion North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)-Mindanao Ave. Link or Segment 8.1 that will significantly help decongest northbound EDSA traffic.
> 
> The 2.7-kilometer Segment 8.1 connects NLEX, at its Valenzuela City junction, to Mindanao Ave. in Novaliches, Quezon City. It enables motorists to bypass high-density areas approaching the Balintawak toll plaza in Caloocan City.
> 
> ...


http://www.pna.gov.ph/index.php?idn=0&nid=1&rid=279893


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*SLTC to extend SLEX up to Lucena*


> MANILA, June 16 (PNA) -- The extension of South Luzon Expressway (SLEX) up to Lucena recently broke ground after the completion of an expressway road from Calamba, Laguna to Sto. Tomas in Batangas City, the South Luzon Tollway Corp. (SLTC) said.
> 
> In a statement, the operator of SLEX said the Toll Road 4 (TR4) or the new expressway from Sto. Tomas, Batangas to Lucena City has about 50 kilometers.
> 
> ...


http://www.pna.gov.ph/index.php?idn=3&sid=&nid=3&rid=281886


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Road to Mati Davao Oriental*
by *ENGINEER MAE*


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Let Aquino decide on SLEx toll hike–Palace*


> MANILA, Philippines—Malacañang Sunday called for the deferment of the 250-percent increase in tolls at the South Luzon Expressway (SLEx), which would take effect on June 30, the same day as the inauguration of President-elect Benigno Aquino III.
> 
> Gary Olivar, deputy presidential spokesperson, said the decision on an increase should be left to the new administration.
> 
> ...


http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/inquir...740/Let-Aquino-decide-on-SLEx-toll-hikePalace


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*SLEX-Southern Tagalog Arterial Road (STAR) Link*

Originally posted by *REMORA*

*The fork. Truck is seen going up to Turbina.*









*The actual toll booth plaza! We were on our way to Batangas City for a quick bulalo breakfast at A&M Restaurant.*:cucumber:








*
And away we play!!*:banana:









Gothic house seen on the right southbound looks spooky. :eek2:









Workers finishing up. When green, this would look like those we see in SCTEX.









Toll plaza just ahead.


























I finally go across this bridge to STAR that seemed to take forever to finish.:carrot:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ just to add... this is the map of the said expressway (taken from wikipedia)...:










the Blue line is the SLEX-STAR link...

:cheers:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Philippine coastal road, North Luzon



Naga City Deck said:


> *Gateway to Ilocos Norte*
> by bunNyman0301
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

moving forward PHILIPPINES


balay_1 said:


>


----------



## JollyGypsy (Apr 20, 2010)

dattebayo said:


> ^^I also find it weird if they put signs in filipino.


I totally AGREE!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JollyGypsy (Apr 20, 2010)

aranetacoliseum said:


> moving forward PHILIPPINES


AWESOME! Parang nasa US lang! :cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

*Southern Tagalog Arterial Road*



fall_17 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

JollyGypsy said:


> I totally AGREE!:cheers::cheers:


I wonder why. Filipino-language signs would be a boon for our drivers which are not exactly English-literate.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ Anyway, since people were wondering what a possible bilingual road sign would look like, here's one I made for Exit 12 of the SLEX northbound (the C-5 exit). The font here is Highway Gothic (save for the expressway logo, which is DIN 1451 Engschrift), although I also rendered it in DIN 1451, and it looks nice as well.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*Southern Philippines*



fall_17 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------------------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*SUBIC CLARK TARLAC EXPRESSWAY*

QUOTE=hakz2007;62826687]*as of July 21, 2010*






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*SOUTH EXPRESSWAY AND MANILA SKYWAY*_
_


Vrooms said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4966
> 
> [IMG]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/4965804863_d38fef41d9_b.jpg




--------------------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE=TheAvenger;62676395].


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

it looks like Brazil pretty much... nice pictures!


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

malegi said:


> it looks like Brazil pretty much... nice pictures!


thanks,malegi your welcome


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*MANILA SKYWAY*



balay_1 said:


> Continuation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anonapinoy said:


>


QUOTE=balay_1;63548499]Continuation...(Last na ito):colgate:


















End of Skyway Stage 1.











-------------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*NORTH LUZON EXPRESSWAY*



sherwinm26 said:


> more pictures here





sherwinm26 said:


> more pictures here


---------


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Metro Pacific Tollways eyes P7.5 billion from increase in capital stock*


> Stockholders of Metro Pacific Tollways Corp. (MPTC), the infrastructure arm of Pangilinan-led Metro Pacific Investments Corp., on Friday approved the increase in the firm’s authorized capital stock, which will allow it to raise P7.5 billion that will partly finance one of its major projects.
> 
> "Stockholders holding more than two-thirds (2/3) of the outstanding capital stock of MPTC approved and ratified the increase in the authorized capital stock of the Company," the firm said in a disclosure to the stock exchange after its annual stockholders’ meeting on Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.bworldonline.com/main/content.php?id=18386


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

Ang ganda ng SCTEx. Sana malagyan ng ilaw yan buong stretch.
And *hopefully* mag-materialized yung Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway this administration.


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> Maybe this has been addressed before but... are all street signs in the Philippines written only in English? No Tagalog or other local languages?


Most street signs are in English. There are also written in Tagalog and other major dialects.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

g.spinoza said:


> Maybe this has been addressed before but... are all street signs in the Philippines written only in English? No Tagalog or other local languages?


Everyone speaks english.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Here's an aerial shot of the Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway (TPLEx), which is currently under construction. kay:



pi_malejana said:


> *TPLEX and Rancho Caridad*
> _until you see the gap with a portion of a mango orchard that needs to be chopped away; Rancho Caridad is less than 100 meters to the left of TPLEX_
> 
> -Flickr image from manuelpgallego


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

The South Luzon Expressway. 



wiizardhp said:


> Here are some of my SLEX shots last weekend. Mostly taken at the extension going to STAR Tollway:
> 
> 
> SLEX (ACTex) by wiizardhp, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Ortigas Interchange, Epifanio de los Santos Avenue (EDSA). 



Ekweng said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6064481341/
> 
> wassup with the fish infront of the virgin?hno:


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

The Metro Manila Skyway! 



balay_1 said:


> At-grade portion of Metro Manila Skyway Stage 2 southbound going to Alabang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RioARCHTQTO (Aug 19, 2011)

-del-


----------



## RioARCHTQTO (Aug 19, 2011)

*SKYWAY ON A RAINY DAY*


----------



## uonno (Oct 21, 2008)

nice.


----------



## uonno (Oct 21, 2008)

diz said:


> Pics...
> 
> 
> looking back at the Dinalupihan interchange
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by  kkdtan









by mrdejesus


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice roads


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Balagtas Interchange - NLEX*




















*Subic-Clark-Tarlac Exressway*




























*The Burgos Circle, FBGC Taguig, Metro Manila*










*Quezon Memorial Circle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*North Luzon East Expressway (NLEE)*



kratos1211 said:


> *Toll road to collect water, generate power*
> 
> Philippine Daily Inquirer Juan V. Sarmiento Jr.
> 
> ...


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_Cavite-Laguna Expressway in Southern Luzon_



blueskyscraper said:


> *Cavite-Laguna Expressway plan approved*
> 
> The Investment Coordination Committee (ICC) of the National Economic and Development Authority (NEDA) has approved the P19.69-billion Cavite-Laguna (Cala) Expressway project, an official of the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) Center said.
> PPP Center executive director Cosette Canilao said the ICC approved the project in its meeting on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_Other planned road projcts in Metro Manila and surrounding areas..._



whatuwan said:


> http://manilastandardtoday.com/www2/2012/07/08/more-roads-in-the-offing/
> _*More roads in the offing
> *_By Joel E. Zurbano | Posted on July 08, 2012 | 12:03am
> 
> ...


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_EDSA, Metro Manila_



pi_malejana said:


> Here is Boysen's video about their KNOxOUT Project "EDSA"...kay:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3366


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool pictures!


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*SCTEX (Subic-Clarck-Tarlac Expressway)*


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

Latest update on the Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway (TPLEx)...kay:



streetsmart said:


> Some aerial shots:
> 
> SCTEX - TPLEX interconnection:
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice pics ^^ tplex is very long


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Negros Island



Christendom said:


> (photos courtesy to the owner)


empty


----------



## natthawat44 (Jun 3, 2011)

CarltonHill said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3366


Thank it so very impressive


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Manila Expressways*

* Palace OKs skyway project linking NLEX, SLEX*

Malacañang has approved the contract for the Metro Manila Skyway (MMS) Stage 3 project which would connect two major expressways in Luzon.

The Department of Transportation and Communication (DOTC) said Friday the new road is expected to help decongest EDSA and other major roads such as Quezon Avenue, Araneta Avenue, Nagtahan, and Quirino.

The agency said the six-lane expressway, which has an approximate length of 14.2 kilometers, is flood-free and mostly elevated.​
http://www.philstar.com/nation/2013/09/27/1238827/palace-oks-skyway-project-linking-nlex-slex

This is arguably the most important project in Manila. From what I've read, EDSA is a hugely congested road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway*

The first 17 kilometers of the TPLEX (Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway) will open on October 30.

http://www.interaksyon.com/business...angasinan-la-union-expressway-opens-next-week


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> * Palace OKs skyway project linking NLEX, SLEX*
> 
> Malacañang has approved the contract for the Metro Manila Skyway (MMS) Stage 3 project which would connect two major expressways in Luzon.
> 
> ...


This will definitely help because weekday vehicular traffic here in EDSA is a nightmare (even until Fridays where a lot of people would go on gimmicks, parties and clubbing night-outs and whatnot).

And right on about Quirino and the Nagtahan flyover because on some days, the traffic going from Manila to San Juan gets intense. 

So yes, something like this is definitely needed.

With that said, I do hope that the Philippine government (via DPWH) would do something about C-5 as well.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The first 17 kilometers of the TPLEX (Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway) will open on October 30.
> 
> http://www.interaksyon.com/business...angasinan-la-union-expressway-opens-next-week


This is great timing for those who plan to take a vacation up-north this Holy Week season.


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Metro Manila Skyway Project Linking SLEX, NLEX Launched

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/567571/skyway-project-linking-slex-nlex-launched#ixzz2r5jbcNsH

By Kristine Angeli Sabillo
INQUIRER.net
10:27 am | Wednesday, January 22nd, 2014

MANILA, Philippines—President Benigno Aquino III on Wednesday led the launch of the P26.7 billion Metro Manila Skyway Stage 3 project that will connect the South Luzon Expressway (SLEx) and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEx).Aquino was joined by Transportation Secretary Joseph Emilio Abaya, and Ramon Ang, president and chief operating officer of San Miguel Corporation, which is among the project proponents.The Stage 3 project, which consists of a 14.8 kilometer six-lane elevated expressway, will complete the Skyway system from Alabang to Balintawak. It is expected to decongest traffic in other main thoroughfares of Metro Manila.It connects Skyway Stage 1 at Buendia, runs along Osmeña Highway, Quirino Ave. towards Plaza Dilao, continues crossing Pasig River, then cuts through at the back of SM Sta. Mesa towards G. Araneta Ave., crosses Aurora Blvd., E. Rodriguez and Quezon Ave. towards Sgt. E. Rivera then along A. Bonifacio towards Balintawak.


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Carmen Section of TPLEX Opens Today

http://news.pia.gov.ph/index.php?article=561397573721

By: Carlo Lorenzo J. Datu Wednesday 16th of April 2014

TARLAC CITY, April 16 (PIA) -- Diversified conglomerate San Miguel Corporation (SMC), through its subsidiary Private Infra Dev Corporation, Inc. (PIDC), will open today the Paniqui-Carmen stretch of the 88.85-kilometer Tarlac-Pangasinan-La Union Expressway (TPLEX).“This portion brings to 50 kilometers the total length of the TPLEX that is operational following the opening of the 23-kilometer Phase 1 from Tarlac City to Paniqui last year,” PIDC said in a statement.With this, the two-hour travel time from Tarlac to Carmen will be cut to only 30 minutes.Moreover, the remaining 25.83-kilometer part from Urdaneta, Pangasinan to Rosario, La Union will be completed by 2015.From end-to-end, TPLEX will traverse 17 towns and two cities in the provinces of Tarlac, Pangasinan, La Union and Nueva Ecija.It connects the Northern and Central provinces of Luzon to Metro Manila via the North Luzon and Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressways.Originally designed as a two-lane road, SMC decided to upgrade the infrastructure to four lanes to ensure road safety and in anticipation of future traffic growth.


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Skyway Columns to Rise Along Osmeña Highway

http://www.mb.com.ph/skyway-columns-to-rise-along-osmena-highway/

by Anjo Perez
April 15, 2014

Citra Central Expressway Corporation, the project proponent of the 14.8-km Skyway Stage 3 extension project, divulged yesterday that work on the initial phase of the construction of bored piles that form the foundation of the Skyway superstructure is right on schedule.As vehicular traffic along Osmeña Highway, especially between P. Ocampo St. and Arellano Ave. in Manila, continues to be manageable, Team Skyway Stage 3 also continues to undertake Stage 3 advance work according to schedule.By last Monday, 37 bored piles that form part of the foundation for the Skyway superstructure have been installed.The bored pile work is followed by the installation of pile caps after which the columns are erected.

To date, the 10 columns for the 90-day advance work schedule will be erected by May 16, 2014.Advance work is part of the construction of Section 1 – Buendia to Plaza Dilao/Quirino Ave. Other sections are: Section 2 – Plaza Dilao-Aurora Blvd.;Section 3 – Aurora Blvd-Quezon Ave/Del Monte Ave.; and Section 4 – Quezon Ave.-Bonifacio Ave. /Balintawak.Skyway Stage 3 is the 14.8-km. 2×3 elevated toll way with eight access points in strategic locations that will connect South Luzon Expressway with North Luzon Expressway from Buendia in Makati City to Balintawak in Quezon City.The project aims to decongest traffic in Metro Manila’s major thoroughfares like EDSA, C5 and Central Manila.
__________________


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update on the 14.8km MMS Stage 3 project (elevated):



Transporter89 said:


> ^^





walrus357 said:


> I supposed this is the pier 69












This will connect SLEX:









to NLEX:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

NLEX










It's great that we're using the Motorway Logo Symbol (aka 'CHOPSTICKS') which is used internationally


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 14 kilometer extension of TPLEX will open to traffic on Saturday, 20 December.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/12/18/14/smc-open-tplex-urdaneta-saturday


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

In November of last year, the Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) released the National Route Numbering System (RNS), which standardizes for the first time in a very long time the numbering of major roads and highways in the Philippines. All I can say to this wonderful achievement is, well, *finally*! kay:

More information on the RNS (including how the numbering system works) is available at http://www.dpwh.gov.ph/infrastructure/infra_stat/ATLAS2014/new_page_142.htm, and the DPWH has a map of all the routes which I've included below. More detailed maps, meanwhile, are available at http://www.dpwh.gov.ph/infrastructure/R_B/roads.htm.

(*WARNING*: This map's huge!)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What is the actual route number sign of N-roads in the Philippines? 

The maps linked above show both types;


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the actual route number sign of N-roads in the Philippines?
> 
> The maps linked above show both types;


We use the Australian highway shield, so the one on top. For example, this is how AH 26 is signed when on the Pan-Philippine Highway (N1):


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Sky Harbor said:


> We use the Australian highway shield, so the one on top. For example, this is how AH 26 is signed when on the Pan-Philippine Highway (N1):


Is this signage visible on the highways? With the [AH **]


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I found this photo:


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

This was uploaded on wikipedia, any real world examples of expressway numbers?


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

^^see above 
Technically most Malay peninsula and archipelago (Singapore , Malaysia , Indonesia) they don't sign the AH signage...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

How about the E-# sign? is that commonly used?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

E-numbers have been designated for a little over a year now. I too wonder if they are already signed in the field.


----------



## milenorth99 (Dec 10, 2014)

If E1 is for nlex and E2 for slex, what numbers did they give sctex, tplex, cavitex, star, nlex segment 8-10, etc etc?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You can view the numbers here: http://www.dpwh.gov.ph/infrastructure/infra_stat/ATLAS2014/roads.htm (click on a region).


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Skyway video construction by a 'driver-by'


----------



## espewe (Aug 27, 2014)

AsHalt said:


> ^^see above
> Technically most Malay peninsula and archipelago (Singapore , Malaysia , Indonesia) they don't sign the AH signage...


actually, according to our latest regulation, we do sign the Asian Highway number in the directional signs 



Losbp said:


> *Rambu Jalan Nasional* :banana:
> 
> Road Signs in Cirebon by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


credits to Losbp for the pictures


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

espewe said:


> actually, according to our latest regulation, we do sign the Asian Highway number in the directional signs
> 
> 
> 
> credits to Losbp for the pictures


my word still bares truth as Malaysia and Singapore don't really sign the signage But thanks for letting me know Indonesia does sign it. (Enough of OT)


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Cross post from the Philippines Highways & Roadways thread:-



kenbuck said:


> Like the addition of the rear facing camera on dmitrivalencia videos.
> 
> Another update from Rambus56 with his swivel mounted camera:



(Ties in with post #270


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The final segment of the NAIA Expressway in Manila opened to traffic today.

You can view the entire expressway in the first 5 minutes of this video.






It looks rather strangely designed. It's a viaduct with 5 lanes where they put a barrier on top of the lane markings, with 2 or 3 lanes alternating in each direction. The speed limit is only 60 km/h.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The final segment of the NAIA Expressway in Manila opened to traffic today.
> 
> You can view the entire expressway in the first 5 minutes of this video.
> 
> ...


Thank god it's finally open

Now I can travel between Resorts World Casino and Solaire Casino in lesser time


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway*

A groundbreaking ceremony was held last week for the Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway (CCLEX). It is a bridge link between Cebu and Mactan Island. It consists of a cable-stayed bridge with a 400 meter main span. The bridge clearance is 60 meters. Construction is planned to be completed by 2022.

Here's a render:


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_ (Apr 25, 2015)

Driving from Manila to Santa Rosa (Philippines) 1.07.2018 Timelapse x4


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Manila Skyway*

A section of the Manila Skyway has collapsed during a fire today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Expressway to Cabanatuan open by December 2020

A 25 kilometer segment of the Central Luzon Link Expressway is scheduled to open by December 2020. Portions of it are visible in Google Earth.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *E5 Harbor Link, Manila, Philippines
> 
> 15 June 2020*
> 
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3346118628731731






This is now part of *NLEX-Cavitex Connector*,The next phase is to extend it to Andal Circle all the way to Cavitex(Cavite Expressway) a coastal road with kilometers of tunnel traversing busy city center.








*Other elevated expressways under construction*




*Manila Skyway*




*Southeast Metro Manila Expressway*




*NLEX Connector *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu-Cordoba Link Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Subic Freeport Expressway *



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4161948903821056





__ https://www.facebook.com/bworldph/posts/3790722094273389


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge*



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4173579879324625


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2425369464197635


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Panguil Bay Bridge*



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4179984175350862


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila Skyway Stage 3
Manila Skyway Stage 3 extention to future New Manila International Airport*



__ https://www.facebook.com/pinoyjoyride/posts/4082851601730251


*21 Airport Rails and Toll Expressways*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Davao-Samal Bridge* 



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4183889371627009


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Davao-Samal Bridge *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cavite-Laguna Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Davao-Samal Bridge* 



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4200772116605401





__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4201635866519026


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Metro Manila Skyway Stage 3*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Ortigas-BGC Link Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila Skyway South Extention*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Metro Manila Skyway stage 3 opens to traffic on 29 December:









Skyway Stage 3 linking Makati to Balintawak opens Dec. 29; no toll fees for a month


San Miguel Corp. announces the partial opening of the Skyway Stage 3 on Tuesday, Dec. 29. Motorists can use the elevated toll road linking Buendia in Makati to Balintawak in Quezon City for free for one month.




cnnphilippines.com





You could argue that this is the most important highway opening in Philippine history. For the first time ever there will be a continuous north-south expressway through Manila. 

It will decongest EDSA, which is often quoted for being one of the worst congested urban arterials in the world, due to the lack of high capacity roads. I'm a bit worried that the Skyway will quickly become overwhelmed with traffic though. It also has a quite unfavorable geometry with a lot of sharp curves. I wonder if the speed limit will be 60 or 80 km/h? It straightens out once you reach Makati and points south.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ It's a toll road however. How expensive will the tolls be?


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Central Luzon Link Expressway (CLLEX)



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4313643552029615&id=143947355665943





https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4310761325651171&id=143947355665943





https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4069797386397693&id=226030990774371


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

wakeuptoreality said:


> *Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway*





Leon_Kilat said:


> *A Look of the Causeway of Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway*
> Source: Waterland Films





Leon_Kilat said:


> *AERIAL UPDATE 2021 - Cebu Cordova Link Expressway*
> 
> Source: Cebu Ni Bai


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

NCC to SCTEX Access Road


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Panay Guimaras Negros Bridges*



__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4395260347156576





__ https://www.facebook.com/SecMarkVillar/posts/4676782835670991


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*South Luzon Expressway(TR4) *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NLEX- SLEX Connector*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cavite Laguna Expressway(CALAX)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu Cordova Link Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Metro Cebu Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Tarlac Zambales Road*




*Bagac Mariveles Road*




*Urdaneta Bypass Road*




*Villa Verde Trail*




*Cevantes Quirino Road*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/ItsAseanSkylines/posts/2483796115250638


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Kitaotao, Bukidnon*




*Atimonan,Quezon*




*Halsema Highway,Cordillera*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

CAVITEX


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

CALAX

📷 Pinoy Joyride


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Three of the 12 new and proposed bridges crossing Pasig River
BGC-Ortigas Link Bridge*




*Estrella-Pantaleon Bridge*




*Intramuros-Binondo Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bilagan Road Santol,La Union*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu Cordova Link Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Plaridel Bypass Road*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Tala Road,Tarlac*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway as of June 5, 2021


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Sacobia Bridge


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Clark Freeport Zone*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Tabuyuc Bypass Road,**Pampanga*




*Dona Remedios Trinidad,Bulacan*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

One of the world's most dangerous roads transformation
*Kalinga,Mountain Province*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*BGC-Ortigas link Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila to Subic Freeport Zone*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila to Tagaytay,Cavite*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila to Baguio*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

Lipa-Padre Garcia Bypass Road


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cavite-Laguna Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NLEX - SLEX Connector*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila Skywy Stage 3*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

San Juan-Bauang Bypass Road


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Estrella-Pantaleon Bridge*




*BGC- Ortigas Link Bridge*




*Binondo-Intramuros Bridge*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Lingayen-Binmaley Bypass Road *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Plaridel Bypass Road*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NLEX- SLEX Connector and NLEX Harbor Link*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Benguet,Ifugao Highest Point*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Sagada,Mountain Province*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The Panay-Guimaras-Negros Bridge Will Be 32 Kilometers Long*


*







*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan Cavite Interlink Bridge*



__ https://www.facebook.com/alamentillo/posts/10225499850914046


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila-Cavite Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NAIA Expressway to Quezon Avenue*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/EmergingPH/posts/883973405808252


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

*Central Luzon Link Expressway *





__ https://www.facebook.com/113238417024056/posts/338760801138482


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/490189280996519/posts/4740912262590845


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Central Luzon Link Expressway *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Central Luzon Link Expressway via NLEX and SCTEX *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*New Clark City Roads 



 *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*C5 Southlink Expressway 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Estrella-Pantaleon Bridge 



 *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Binondo-Intramuros Bridge *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Panay-Guimaras-Negros Bridge(32km)*



__ https://www.facebook.com/100064624814149/posts/246604550837037


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Main Bridge Deck Connection Ceremony
*Cebu-Cordoba Link Expressway*



__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017875128/posts/454925599418032


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Panay-Guimaras-Negros Bridge(32km)*









Korea to finance bridge connecting 3 Visayas islands


The Korean government agreed to help finance the construction of the 32-kilometer Panay-Guimaras-Negros Bridge Project which is envisioned to be




manilastandard.net


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge(32.15km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu-Cordoba Link Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

New Clark City Road Networks



__ https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/968084374063821


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila Skyway South Extension*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Manila to Bataan*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*30-year nat'l transport infra program hurdles House panel*


https://www.congress.gov.ph/legisdocs/basic_18/HB09468.pdf


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Japan’s ‘master plan’ for PH infrastructure includes 3,279km of new highways


Will this help alleviate traffic?




www.topgear.com.ph


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The South Luzon Skyway Extension has opened to traffic. It is a circa 5 km viaduct built in the outer edges of the original expressway through Alabang. The northbound viaduct opened in April, the southbound viaduct opened on 10 December.









Southbound Skyway Extension off-ramp now open - Auto News


San Miguel Corporation opens southbound Skyway Extension off-ramp




www.autoindustriya.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469295836332888065


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

^^


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NLEX-SLEX Connector(8km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Cebu-Cordoba Link Expressway*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Panguil Bay Bridge*



__ https://www.facebook.com/100064624814149/posts/304155755081916


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway is almost completed, it's scheduled to open this month.









CCLEX nears completion, on track for April opening


The Nation's Leading Newspaper




mb.com.ph


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway (pictured above) is scheduled for inauguration on 27 April 2022:









Cebu ready for PRRD visit on iconic expressway opening


CEBU CITY – It’s all systems go for the visit of President Rodrigo Duterte for the opening ceremony of the Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway (CCLEX) on April 27, Mayor Michael Rama said on Friday. Rama said a presidential inaugural marker will be installed in the iconic bridge, an...




www.pna.gov.ph


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A bridge collapsed on Bohol Island today.

Location: Google Maps


















Old Clarin Bridge in Loay, Bohol collapses


(Updated 6:15 p.m.) Cebu City, Philippines—Rescue operations are now ongoing for motorists and other individuals believed to be trapped in cars submerged in th Loboc River in Loay town, Bohol




cebudailynews.inquirer.net





A new bridge was already under construction:


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge *








Philippine News Agency


The Department of Public Works and Highways is finalizing the detailed engineering design works for the Bataan-Cavite Interlink Bridge that will connect the provinces by the first quarter of 2023.




www.facebook.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Northern Philippines by Ben De Guzman, en Flickr


----------

